# Destruction of Our Barn



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been spending my nights over the past week starting to tear down my barn and had some help on Friday finishing it off. We started at about 8:00 AM with the roof and had pretty much finished taking it down by about 3:00.

The roof was the most difficult part to deal with, but once that was off and taken away, the rest was a piece of cake because the structure was so rotted from resting on the ground for all these years.

The sad thing is, we filled the dumpster and still have enough to fill another one! By needing another dumpster, I'm going to have to cut the Crypt out of my budget again for this year. I've already started buying stuff for the Skeleton Comedy club, so I don't think I want to abandon that plan.

Maybe I'll have more money towards the end of the summer and can think about finishing the crypt then.

Anyhow, here's a link to some pictures of the process of tearing that mother down:

Barn Destruction pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm thinking about that song by *Coal Chamber,* _Sway._ "The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire, we don't need no water, let the mother****er BURN!"

Is there a burn ban in your area, Z? It looks like you have a nice, big pile there. I would have all kinds of ideas that concerns a grill, some dead animal flesh, jams and a cooler full of beer...!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We've had very little rain over the past two months, so there's a fire watch in our area. Plus, a lot of it is pressure treated wood and it gives off noxious fumes.

Trust me, I had already thought of just tossing a match on the thing while it was still standing. Would have been real fun.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I was just wondering..Zombie, weren't you going to put your skeleton comedy club in that? Where will it go now?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Did you save some of the OSB and lumber for coffins? :xbones:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Or wooden tombstones, or another MIB?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

What are you going to do with that part of your property?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

All of the wood was rotted, that's why we took it down, so there was no actualy usable lumber in there.

The skeleton comedy club is going in the SHED that I'm building to replace the barn. It's not nearly as big, but that's ok.

For now, that part of the property is just going to be grass. I just don't have the time/money/resources/energy to do anything other than that with it this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just curious, how many beers did it take? lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Didn't really drink while we were doing it... we sort of were "playing it safe." Afterwards, MANY beers were consumed. I was so tired/buzzed that I lost count pretty early on.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

One word, chainsaw!!! Forget the ax. anyway, in my area they have a wood recycling company. They bring a dumpster for you to fill and they haul it off and I've heard it is way cheaper then the dumps. Here's a link just so you get the idea.
http://www.abcowoodrecycling.com/index.cfm?page=home.cfm
Maybe this will help.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man,Zombie you have a HUGE yard! Do you mow all that grass yourself? Hope you have a rider mower!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

darryl said:


> One word, chainsaw!!! Forget the ax. anyway, in my area they have a wood recycling company. They bring a dumpster for you to fill and they haul it off and I've heard it is way cheaper then the dumps. Here's a link just so you get the idea.
> http://www.abcowoodrecycling.com/index.cfm?page=home.cfm
> Maybe this will help.


D'oh! Too late for that as we already have the second dumpster full and they're coming to pick it up tomorrow. They're not in our area anyway, but I bet there must be something similar around here. Wish I'd known about it. Would they take things like shingles and insulation too?

I'm still not even done with the project. There's still some small debris over in that area as well as a few larger pieces of wood. I'll just cut the smaller pieces down and throw them away at my workplace's dumpster.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Man,Zombie you have a HUGE yard! Do you mow all that grass yourself? Hope you have a rider mower!


Yep, I do mow it myself. We own almost 3/4 of an acre and it's nearly all open grass!

The first time I mowed it with a push mower... it took nearly 6 hours to do it all!!! That's when I bought the rider mower.  I still use a push mower in the front yard, but that's because there's a lot of tight spots that the rider is hard to maneuver through. It's still a chore.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I still remember the first time I had to mow my soon to be former 2 acre yard with a push mower. That didn't happen but one time for the very same reason that Zombie said. I have a riding mower that bought very shortly thereafter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice change to your avie!


----------

